# Indy Fab Owners-which carbon fork for



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

a steel Crown Jewel? Looking at replacing old steel fork with a carbon one and wondering if there is a preference. It looks like a lot of Alpha Qs and Ouzo Pros on Crown Jewels. What about an Easton EC90 SL. I need a fork with a 1" steerer tube.
Thanks


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*Easton Ec90 Sl*

I purchased my IF Crown Jewel Ti with a Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork, I ended up switching it out for an Easton EC90 SL about a year later as I needed a longer steerer tube, honestly they both perform excellent. I still have my Reynolds Ouzo Pro uncut with very few miles, in like new condition if you are interested in buying it, drop me a PM.


----------

